

Why Living a Life of Gratitude Can Make You Happy - donna
http://zenhabits.net/2007/09/why-living-a-life-of-gratitude-can-make-you-happy/

======
jsnx
Spiritual truths can be so saccharin.

------
edw519
If I thanked you for posting this article, does that mean the advice works?

